# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-Jtag Daily Update 1.0.87.0 - Nokia Lumia, Samsung, SKY

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Daily Update 1.0.87.0 - Lumia, Samsung, LG 
- support Samsung SGH-T959 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support  Samsung GT-P3100 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support LG E610 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Nokia LUMIA 925* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair 
- support CPU OMAP4430*

----------

